# Would David Stern Step In To Save The Knicks?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The latest evidence of financial malpractice was acquiring Jalen Rose for Antonio Davis. In Davis, they gave up an expiring $13.9 million contract for Rose's two-year $32.5 million contract. That move right there will cost them $33.8 million next season -- Rose's $16.9 million and another $16.9 in luxury tax.
> 
> Last week, rumors were flying Thomas was considering deals for Denver guard Earl Watson (five years, $29 million) and forward Kenyon Martin (six years, $65 million).
> 
> ...


http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060214/SPORTS0102/602140391/1004/SPORTS


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

That wouldn't be fair to other teams.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

WTChan said:


> That wouldn't be fair to other teams.


Stern got involved with the Hawks in the offseason, so I wouldn't be surprise he do it with the Knicks. Stern can do whatever he wants and probably won't hear too much whining from other ball clubs. He has the power to step in and try to see what can be done to make sure the franchise is operating properly. It's all about money, a successful NY in his eyes is more revenue for everyone in the entire league.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

He can't stop people from being morons (cough! Isiah Thomas! cough!). Not even the Commish has that much power.

Now, if he was to step in, it would likely be behind the scenes. Tell the Dolans to start caring and fire Thomas. I bet there are 15 qualified GMs who would jump at the chance to run the Knicks and the be the guy who returned them to glory. Who wouldn't want a legacy like that? I'm sure the Knicks would be able to hire anyone, esp. with the ridiculously long leash they've given Thomas and Layden, both of whom are incompetent.

(Have I mentioned that Isiah Thomas is not very smart yet?)


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

He did try to save the Knicks with the Allan Houston rule. Of course Isiah was stupid enough to cut a retiring JYD instead of AH at the time.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

SI Metman said:


> He did try to save the Knicks with the Allan Houston rule. Of course Isiah was stupid enough to cut a retiring JYD instead of AH at the time.


It doesn't matter because it worked out for the Knicks, Houston retired so his contract came off the books.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

SI Metman said:


> He did try to save the Knicks with the Allan Houston rule. Of course Isiah was stupid enough to cut a retiring JYD instead of AH at the time.


JYD wouldn't have left if it wasn't for the Houston rule cut. He has nothing wrong with him.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Not even David Stern could save the Knicks.......


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

yah but like isiah i think kind of forced him into retirement. because everyone knew houston's not capable anymore with his knees. i think he didn't do that bad of a move in releasing jyd although he was a player that hustled.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

He can just give them all the money he's racked up fining the hell out of people this season...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Not even David Stern could save the Knicks.......


Not even a defibrillator can save us?  Noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

There's one quick and behind the scenes way in which Stern can save the Knicks--he can put tremendous pressure on Lebron James to go to NY when his rookie contract is over. The longer King James goes without signing an extension the more we can begin to dare to do some tentative hoping. Because he's the one young talent in the league who, semi-Jason Kidd style, can make the junk around him better. Pair him with Frye and Curry and get an unselfish distribuor at PG and we're a perennial contender (in part bc he'll make CUrry produce). If we'd have to give up Frye in the sign and trade for him so be it--if it means getting Lebron anyone else becomes just a replaceable part.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

inapparent said:


> There's one quick and behind the scenes way in which Stern can save the Knicks--he can *put tremendous pressure on Lebron James to go to NY when his rookie contract is over*. The longer King James goes without signing an extension the more we can begin to dare to do some tentative hoping. Because he's the one young talent in the league who, semi-Jason Kidd style, can make the junk around him better. Pair him with Frye and Curry and get an unselfish distribuor at PG and we're a perennial contender (in part bc he'll make CUrry produce). If we'd have to give up Frye in the sign and trade for him so be it--if it means getting Lebron anyone else becomes just a replaceable part.


How?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Stern got involved with the Hawks in the offseason, so I wouldn't be surprise he do it with the Knicks. Stern can do whatever he wants and probably won't hear too much whining from other ball clubs. He has the power to step in and try to see what can be done to make sure the franchise is operating properly. It's all about money, a successful NY in his eyes is more revenue for everyone in the entire league.


I wasn't aware that Stern had anything to do with the Johnson deal.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

WTChan said:


> I wasn't aware that Stern had anything to do with the Johnson deal.


Yea WTC one of the Hawks owners was acting up and didn't want to sign JJ. So Stern layed the smack down on him and force him to leave the franchise and they moved on with the signing.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Yea WTC one of the Hawks owners was acting up and didn't want to sign JJ. So Stern layed the smack down on him and force him to leave the franchise and they moved on with the signing.


I see. Thanks for clearing that up. I heard about it before, but wasn't interested enough to look into it.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Yea WTC one of the Hawks owners was acting up and didn't want to sign JJ. So Stern layed the smack down on him and force him to leave the franchise and they moved on with the signing.


they did? i just thought it was something with management, and like the rest of the owners wanted to kick out the major shareholder because of a power struggle and like then one guy sued the other or something


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

i rember hearing about that. one of the main guys was too cheap to sign joe johnson. all of the other people in charge wanted the deal so they wanted to buy him out or something to that effect. he said no way. david stern came in and said, take your money, leave, and let them sign joe johnson. they said on the radio in atl that this joe johnson was similar to how larry bird became a celtic, how i dont know. hawks are awesome though. we killed the knicks, beat the spurs, and the pistons. whos next? :banana:


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

knicksfan said:


> JYD wouldn't have left if it wasn't for the Houston rule cut. He has nothing wrong with him.


My whole point is you bite the bullet for 2 seasons. You cut AH. Let JYD's contract run out this season along with Penny, and Davis. Let Rose and Taylor be gone after next season. Trade Marbury and/or Crawford for expiring contracts. Tank it and get Top 5 draft picks.

Boom, you have a young developing core with Frye/Curry/Robinson/2006 Top pick all set for the year LeBron becomes a free agent. Instead they won't be able to get a superstar in here before the end of the decade unless they are lucky enough to draft one with a lottery pick that they didn't trade away.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Yea WTC one of the Hawks owners was acting up and didn't want to sign JJ. So Stern layed the smack down on him and force him to leave the franchise and they moved on with the signing.


For the record, it was Steve Belkin of the Trans National Group. In all fairness, he had every right to decline that move. Joe Johnson does not deserve that much money over a duration of dime. The guy is mediocre.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

belkin, thats right. yeah i thought belkin had every right to say no to the deal. then again what are you gonna do? the hawks have been bottom of the barrel for years now, they had to do something to spark intrest. nobody goes to the games. the only people who go to hawks games are people who are rooting for the other team. i'm not even joking.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> belkin, thats right. yeah i thought belkin had every right to say no to the deal. then again what are you gonna do? the hawks have been bottom of the barrel for years now, they had to do something to spark intrest. nobody goes to the games. the only people who go to hawks games are people who are rooting for the other team. i'm not even joking.


You don't trade away an up and coming twenty-three year old guy with a minimal contract and two first round draft picks for a question mark guy with a five year contract at over 12 million per to spark interest. Now, Diaw puts up equal numbers in Phoenix with less minutes while you have an albatross of a contract. You also lose your first round pick this year or next year if you finish within the top fifteen. They get it in 2008 regardless of where you finish. They also gain the Celtics pick assuming they finish within the top twenty this year or next year. Should they fail to do that, they gain it regardless of the circumstances in 2008.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

its not like the hawks would be able to coach diaw up the way dantony has. the hawks had to get someone with a name. its not like the hawks managment has any idea what to do with it's self anywawy. they just took a shot in the dark.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Besides the 'Allan Houston rule', David Stern has inquired about Knicks management and asked if everything was alright before. I wouldn't be surprised at all if he did intervene somehow. He wont try and help make them championship contenders, but at LEAST a competent team.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> For the record, it was Steve Belkin of the Trans National Group. In all fairness, he had every right to decline that move. Joe Johnson does not deserve that much money over a duration of dime. The guy is mediocre.


he did. but i thank god that's been done because i've taken an extreme liking to boris diaw. Joe WHO? suns were smart, they let the dude go because they knew the team was all about steve, amare, and shawn, never about joe. they didn't even give stevie that kind of money, what would've made you think they'd give joe that kind of money? but they were smart. that signed raja bell and got boris diaw who's like 10 times the player JJ was except he can't score like JJ even though JJ forces so many damn shots.


----------

